# Actual 12 Gauge ...........



## rd_ab_penman (Apr 25, 2012)

Secret Compartment Key Ring.
I used a 12 Gauge Gevelot Shotgun Shell with a paper casing and brass base.
Polished the bass and applied 4 coats of lacquer using my Dipping Method.
Removed the live primer with a transfer punch, pressed in key ring holder and CA'd in SS tube for removable brass end cap. All these parts are from a Shotgun Shell Key Ring kit that I had laying around.

Will see next month how these will go over at up coming Gun Shows.

Les


----------



## cnirenberg (Apr 25, 2012)

That is just awesome looking Les.  I would expect it to be a real hit with the gun show crowd.


----------



## glycerine (Apr 25, 2012)

nice, really nice!


----------



## The Penguin (Apr 25, 2012)

removed live primer with transfer punch?


----------



## BSea (Apr 25, 2012)

The Penguin said:


> removed live primer with transfer punch?


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Haynie (Apr 25, 2012)

BSea said:


> The Penguin said:
> 
> 
> > removed live primer with transfer punch?
> ...



me too


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Apr 25, 2012)

Sorry, I should have explained that the primer was made inert by wetting the powder prior to pressing out using a transfer punch.

Les


----------



## Edward Cypher (Apr 25, 2012)

A little WD-40 kills primers quickly.  I've been removing 410 primers with transfer punches.  Spray with WD-40 wait a few minutes and they are dead.  Always take care and wear a faceshield.


----------



## sbanen (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks for the safety tips. 
I picked up a few 30-06 casings when I was at the range the other day. Anyone have a kitless plan that they are sharing for that shell?


----------



## sbanen (Apr 25, 2012)

Forgot to mention, I really like Les's project. I'm sure it will be a hit!


----------



## papaturner (Apr 25, 2012)

That looks great Les. I`ve admired your work for some time now. Your key chain would go well with my 410 pen.





ATTACH]74557[/ATTACH]


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Apr 27, 2012)

Would go great with these as well






Les


----------



## W.Y. (Apr 28, 2012)

Totally awesome Les.

You Da Man when it comes to professionaly  produced  rifle cartridge pens and accessories .


----------



## rizaydog (Apr 29, 2012)

That is really a great idea.  Thanks for sharing.


----------

